# growling while backing up



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

I think anytime a dog growls is reason for concern. You want to find out why, so you can work with it. It could be something very simple, but the sooner you find out the quicker you can react.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Is it a fear response from meeting new people? Or does it sound like a jealousy possesive type thing? I'm curious as to what your intuition is saying. A past dog that I had and who wasn't socialized tended to growl at young unknown kids..the ones that wanted to run over and pet him of course. Later as he matured (and of course because I did nothing to fix the problem) he tended to growl at strangers. I think it was a fear response.


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

honestly i am not sure if it was jealosy or fear. the woman that was asking marvin for paw was in her 30's.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

It sounds more like a fear issue, if he's backing up....at least the second instance you spoke of... Not sure about the first....seems like he's being protective, but you've had him how long? Seems early for that....but what do I know....

Just blabbin' my two cents.

Rick


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

tonight he has been showing dominence.. yes i'm a little worried!


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Like in what???

Uapeople, one thing I'm picking up on in your posts is he's moving back....thats good, that to me is a good sign. Now if he were to move forward then i'd be very concerned if he were to growl and show teeth, but he's not!

Could it be Quincy is just moving to quickly into situations he's just not comfortable with yet.

P.S. Moving back isn't dominence Uapeople. This sounds more like a fear to me, if so...don't flood him and put him in a situation to where he will push forward. He may be telling you, Mom/Dad....I'm afraid! I don't know, need more information.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

How long have you had Quincy? I imagine he might be abit confused about his place within the pack. There are great techniques here on the forum to correct dominence over people issues. I'd be happy to look that up and link it. If its dominence over your other dog....I know there are many on this forum who have multiple dogs and I imagine have dealt with some of those issues.

You might describe the situations that you are worried about.


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

today he has been great, i have a camera in the house and he and marvin are lying down next to eachother. my groomer thinks he gets over stimulated and is trying to test the pack. she also thinks he might be too smart for conventional training and might need clicker training.
what i was concerned about was his overzealousness. he wasn't listening and he was ever so hyper.
i think it's anxiety or a new home. only time will tell.
today he is a pleasure.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It takes at least a month for a rescue to even start feeling comfortable with his forever home. I'm glad to hear that you two are getting along better. Just be patient because there may be a few steps back for every step forward for a while.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie gets that way..... our trainer told me she is like a person with add and hyperactivity together, she does get very stimulated and you can see her loading up.... once she is like that she doesnt listen etc.. when she gets like this our trainer works with her on 1 thing he wants her to do and wont stop till she does it(and she trys her hardest not to give in)once she does it .. thats it shes done and gets alot of praise and play time...
I think he might be afraid and isnt sure what to think or do.....


----------



## uapeople (Jan 30, 2006)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie gets that way..... our trainer told me she is like a person with add and hyperactivity together, she does get very stimulated and you can see her loading up.... once she is like that she doesnt listen etc.. when she gets like this our trainer works with her on 1 thing he wants her to do and wont stop till she does it(and she trys her hardest not to give in)once she does it .. thats it shes done and gets alot of praise and play time...
> I think he might be afraid and isnt sure what to think or do.....


i hope he learns!


----------

